# GPS - Garmin etrex /etrex camo welche Software ??



## fjordbutt (24. März 2004)

hallo boardies,

ich muss jetzt nochmal ein neues thema aufmachen. habe gestern abend vor meinem rechner gesessen und versucht! ersteinmal eine verbindung zw. läpi und gps herzustellen. das hat dann auch irgendwann gefunzt.

zum programm ich habe mir dieses seaclear runtergeladen und komme absolut nicht klar damit. fehlen mir die karten? 

danach bin ich auf die wegsite von garmin und hab ne demo von fugawi runtergesaugt. 
gps ran und signal erkannt. leider ist dort nur eine weltkarte hinterlegt und diese ist ziemlich ungenau. :c  


könnt ihr mir ein EINFACHES deutsches proggi empfehlen??

ich will doch nur ein paar punkte aufs gps übertragen!!!


so, ersteinmal beste grüsse
fjordbutt #h  #h  #h


----------



## Jirko (24. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - Garmin etrex /etrex camo welche Software ??*

hallo fjordbutt #h

versuch es mal mit gps utility. als freeware sehr respektabel und für deine belange denke ich völlig ausreichend #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - Garmin etrex /etrex camo welche Software ??*

Jo aber auch bei GPS Utility brauch man erst Seekarten die man sich kalibriert um damit arbeiten zu können. Dazu benötigt man eine Seekarte als .JPG und zwei Punkte auf der Karte von denen man die Koordinaten kennt. Dann kann man die Karte kalibrieren.


----------



## Jirko (27. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - Garmin etrex /etrex camo welche Software ??*

da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht jörg  um kalibrieren zu können, brauche ich seekarten im jpeg- oder ähnlichem format. die freewaretoole erlauben meist nur das setzen von 2-3 kalibrierungspunkten, was mit einer gewissen ungenauigkeit einhergeht. dabei darf auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, daß beim scannen von seekarten schon etwaige verzerrungen im scan auftreten können (nicht müssen). mit den freewaretoolen kann man aber im grunde genommen schon ganz gut seine positionen auf den seekarten setzen - man sollte jedoch lediglich immer vor augen haben, daß man hierbei mit ungenauigkeiten bei der positionsbestimmung rechnen muß. die vollversion von fugawi z.b. erlaubt das setzen von (glaube ich) 12 kalibrierungspunkten - je mehr kalibrierungspunkte setzbar sind, desto höher wird logischerweise auch die genauigkeit. ergo ist es immer ein kompromiss, mit freewaretoolen zu arbeiten - ich mach´s schon garnicht mehr, ebend aus diesem grund. ich nutze lieber kurs- und anlegedreieck, marinezirkel und nen spitzen bleistift um meine positionen auf den original-seekarten zu kennzeichnen und dann die breiten- und längengrade ablesen zu können #h


----------

